# Grant Co Lakes / Northern Kentucky



## amhippi (Mar 18, 2011)

Looking to start a thread / get some current info on any of the lakes in Northern Kentucky. Specifically, Bullock Pen, Kincaid Lake, Boltz Lake and Williamstown Lake. I have fished all but Williamstown and I am hoping to get out this weekend (3-20-2011) to any. Bullock Pen is my favorite with decent structure and vegetation for largemouth and plenty of catfish for a change of pace or when the bass bite slows down. The problem with Bullock Pen, the ramp to get in is a nightmare when the lake is low... like all last year. Anyone have any info on water level and temperature at Bullock Pen?

Actually, that question would apply to any of these lakes.

Thanks.

I will post my updates as I have but a 14 ft little tri-hull with a 9.5 HP, so I mostly stay to the 10 HP lake (which seem to be the best fishing options anyway in the Southwest Ohio area).


----------



## amhippi (Mar 18, 2011)

Will be going Saturday morning... will let everybody know what the situation is...


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

This is just my opinion, Williamstown is the worst joke I have ever wasted time on. It is a mass of people with so-called speed boats. Trouble is that the lake is way, way to small for any boat to maintain any speed. If half those boats were in the water at any one time, you couldn't possibly even get on plain. Maybe ok at night for catfishing, but during the day you can't cast to the muddy churned up banks without nearly being thrown out of your fishing boat from the waves caused by those idiots! Clogged with houses and rich morons that don't know any better. In order for this lake to handle the amount of boats on it, it would have to be 10 times it's present size at least! If you want a good laugh, go check it out.


----------



## amhippi (Mar 18, 2011)

That is what I have heard about Williamstown so I have never been... isn't only like a 600 acre lake but no horsepower limit?

Yeah... that is way too small for that. Anyway... made it to Kincaid Lake today. It was maybe a foot high compared to where it was when I was last there the beginning of September. Muddy water, some random debris.... water temperatures in the high 40s.

Despite all that, and nobody else out today getting so much as a bite. We hauled in a few good catches all things considered. The biggest being 18" and right on 4 lbs. All caught on shakey head jigs and jigger crawdads working slow as can be.

Will upload pictures as soon as I figure that part out.


----------



## amhippi (Mar 18, 2011)

Try to link in the now uploaded photos...


----------

